# Gheenoe Trailering Issues



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

That’s a very bad fitting trailer. Too much overhang in the back and the bunks are too short for proper support of the boat.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Problem 1: those bunks are way to short to let you back them down to the water when putting the boat on. When I had my Gheenoe I wanted the ends of my bunks to be a couple inches into the water. That let me drive on with no problem. 

Problem 2: that axle is really far forward and it may create an unsafe tongue weight issue. The whole thing is so light that it might not be a problem but I’d be concerned having so much of your load distributed behind the axle. Here’s a quick video clip explaining what I’m talking about:


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

A suggestion; have a trailer shop extend the tongue of the boat about 4’. Slide the winch forward as far as you can. That will allow you to keep the boat that much further forward. Replace the bunks with ones that extend about a foot beyond the stern to as far forward as possible. That will allow the bunks to be in the water for recovery of the boat. That will allow a dry launch and a drive on recovery. Add a support for the bow. FWIW, my bunks are 12’ long.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Relsom (Aug 1, 2020)

I like it.... I just picked up a 13' Highsider and dealing with my trailer setup. New Loadrite has 5' bunks. Too short in my opinion. I've been looking here for ideas as to the preferred bunk length. Tell me about the cover too, if you don't mind.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I used this guy. Im very happy with it. It’s 4 1/2 years old and still in great shape 






Custom Boat Covers & Tops, Canvas Covers & Tarps


Canvas shop located in northern Minnesota specializing in custom boat covers and bimini tops, custom sized canoe and kayak covers, custom protective canvas covers, custom canvas fabrication. UPS shipping. Mastercard, Visa, Paypal.



www.dahlcanvas.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The advice about putting longer (properly supported) bunks onto that trailer is right on..... Before you even think about extending the trailer's tongue take a look at your axle. It it's not welded in place it's a simple matter to loosen the bolts that hold it in place and move it back towards the rear of the frame... (and you can also move the winch stand a bit forward as well if necessary...). The only important thing is to make sure the axle is absolutely square (at right angles) to the frame when you're done or you'll have tire troubles afterwards... Whenever I have a choice I want more weight on the tongue of any trailer than most. With a good 10% of your trailers weight on your hitch that trailer will ride like it's not even there...


----------

